# Sempron 3000+ overclocking?



## Jr2nd (May 5, 2009)

currently my pc is:

System Manufacturer: K8N62
System Model: K8NF4G-SATA2.
BIOS: Default System BIOS
Processor: AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 3000+, ~1.8GHz
PSU 650W

is it overclockable? even if its up to 2ghz id be happy.


----------

